# Plowing for my employer... WI



## nickhanso (Jan 13, 2012)

I've been plowing for my boss 2 times so far this winter. I charge for pretty cheap... compared to what he pay's me for actually working for him. $35 for two decent parking lots in WI. So I tried asking how I would be compensated and he said we will talk about it/work it out. This week I fell short of 40hrs because we got hit with snow and he said if we ever got a snow storm just make sure you get your plowing done then come to work. I did our shop first at 5:00 a.m then my others. Long story short here... Today I asked him when they did payroll if he wanted to just add 2 hours to my paycheck to make up for the plowing. He asked if that is how I wanted to do it, I said well it's up to you... Then he said he could just give me a check at the end of the year with: Services on the memo and wouldn't have to worry about taking taxes out is this right?? Confused.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Tell him to pay you cash. If he gives you a check you should probably expect a 1099 come tax time. Or just invoice him and have him pay you, that would be the easiest, then pay your taxes accordingly.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Wow !!! This is a interesting post


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

You still pay taxes on services in the US.If its income you pay.I second Cash.


----------

